# Names!!!!!!



## goldenboymurphey (Apr 16, 2012)

Just curious where did you get the name for your Golden and why?

My boy's name is Murphey.

Its Scottish for sea warrior. I figured since I couldn't keep him out of the water, that name would fit well. Plus I got him from Murfreesboro, Tn.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

My dogs names have no special significance. I just picked names that I liked. I like that your boy's name means sea warrior. How cool.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

My guys' names are after american cities......(and I am from Canada).


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

we just thought summer looked like summer...so we named her that, lol! no special reason, honestly.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

This should be a fun thread!!

Beamer is named after the head coach of Virgina Tech football- Frank Beamer. Forever a Hokie!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Riley was just a random pick! I like his name but next time I'll have to buckle down and put some thought into it. Hey, it's better than my cat, whose name is Kitty!


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

both my Sammy and cooper were just random names that I liked lol


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Bear's registered name is Shush Chee Yaz which means little red bear in Navajo (I think-I don't speak Navajo, but was told that is how to say it)
She comes from a long line of "Bears"
Her father was Cody Bear, Grandpa was Kodiak, great grandpa was Oso.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Daisy was named after her Mom


----------



## mooselips (Dec 4, 2011)

I had a nice, quiet, common name all picked out for our girl.
The breeder asked what it was, and I told her, and she put up a fuss, and said it was WAY too common for this pup. She needs something BIG, and exciting!

So...I told her I'd think about it.

Started looking at pictures of blondes, and Bridget Bardot came up, and I liked it.

Although it's funny, none of the young people have any idea who Bridget Bardot is....lol


----------



## attagirl (Aug 11, 2011)

Bentley's Mom's name is Lexus, so we thought he needed a fancy car name. Plus, it kinda matches our daughter's name "London".


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

mooselips said:


> I had a nice, quiet, common name all picked out for our girl.
> The breeder asked what it was, and I told her, and she put up a fuss, and said it was WAY too common for this pup. She needs something BIG, and exciting!
> 
> So...I told her I'd think about it.
> ...


Haha, what a funny story! What was her name originally going to be?


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

We adopted Lola at 11 months. Her given name was Findley..... I just did not care for the name - it was not pleasant to say or easy to say. So, I started to call her Lola. Now she IS Lola. Lola did not seem to have any problem coming to the new name at all.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker was named by my mom... she was like "Aww, he's all tuckered out!" because he fell asleep as soon as I picked him up.

That's his CKC name "All Tuckered Out"

Reece... we didn't name her... dunno what it means! lol


----------



## Serawyn (May 23, 2011)

Ellie was named after the character from the movie "Up".


----------



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

*Scottish Name*

Maisie's name is a Scottish nickname since GR's are from Scotland originally. I looked at a list of Scottish girls names and chose several and picked Maisie (a nickname for Martha) with my DH and daughter. We liked that it reminded us and sounded like Sadie the name of our first rescued GR, too. By the time Maisie was 6 months old, we knew she loved to roll onto her back, belly up, so her registered name is Upsie Daisy Maisie -- truly silly.

But to be honest, I originally wanted to name her Jolly (or Jollie) since GR's are such happy, jolly, goofy dogs. My DH and daughter really poked fun at the choice so I dropped it.


----------



## mommyof5 (Apr 20, 2012)

We're still working on names I'll let everyone know once we have one though. Tough decision to pick just the right one


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

We have three kids, and let them choose the name. Oldest son wanted a "gender neutral" name & was opposed to all of little sister's princess-themed suggestions. Middle child suggested Butterballs. I suggested Nova, but worried about having "no" in the name. Oldest child wanted Rubix. I put the show House Hunters on, and there was a young woman profiled named Winter. The kids all said "WINTER!!"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mooselips said:


> I had a nice, quiet, common name all picked out for our girl.
> The breeder asked what it was, and I told her, and she put up a fuss, and said it was WAY too common for this pup. She needs something BIG, and exciting!
> 
> So...I told her I'd think about it.
> ...


Your Bridget Bardot is gorgeous, she wears her name well. I'm old enough to know who Bridge Bardot is. 

My Roxy, whose actual name is Roxanne was a former puppy mill momma, if you're familiar with the song Roxanne by Sting, then you understand the meaning behind it. The GR Rescue I adopted her from had already named her, I could have changed it, but because of her past decided not to.

I've always wanted a Remy, so when I adopted him from the County Shelter, he was formerly named and listed as Barrett, I decided to change it to Remy.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Bridger: prior to getting my own golden, I was walking thinking of names; thinking gold..thought Golden Gate Bridge, remember Jim Bridger, famous mountain man. 
When the young guy came to us (off Craigslist) his name was Bear, same as neighbor dog...he took to being Bridger very easily.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

When we got Chance his name was Beau, but he didn't know it and my daughter wanted to change it. 

She was a huge "Full House" fan :yuck: and wanted to name him Joey after one of the characters. I was so _not_ a fan of that show and told her to pick something else. That's when she said, "Well, he took a chance on us and we took a chance on him, so let's name him Chance". And that's how he got his name.

Savanah was named Savannah already, but I tweaked it and took out one of the "n's" to make it unique to us. My daughter named Lucy, but I have no idea why. She just liked the name.


----------



## megkate (Feb 7, 2012)

We are waiting patiently to hear which puppy we will be bringing home on Saturday. Since the pups were born 2 days before St. Patrick's Day we are going with the Irish theme. If it's a boy we like Finnegan (Finny)and if a girl we like Darby. Our other Goldens were Tucker, Jasper and Taisha, just names we liked.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

We had gotten our potential puppy name list down to Gracie and Cookie, but couldn't all agree on one. When we went to see the puppies (Sally's Mom on the forum is the breeder), we met her Cookie. Once my daughter saw that Cookie, she wanted to name our puppy Cookie as well. 

It fits since all of our pets are/were named after food: Salty, Pepper, Brownie, Smores (guinea pigs), and Spring Roll (the anole), and Cookie.


----------



## Court92890 (Mar 26, 2012)

We named our oldest Angel because thats exactly what she was and is. From the moment we picked her up she has been such an angel. Bella we of course got from twilight lol that and it just fits her perfectly. Achilles we of course got because of the Greek warrior, if you have ever seen the movie Troy you know what I am talking about=]


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I just adopted my girl Sydney, and I like the name so decided to keep it. But I also call her Muffin a lot, because she's such a muffin. 

I also have cats - Prada and Mr. Cat.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Oakley is from the brand of clothing,sunglasses. My hubby loves Oakley sunglasses. Zoe is just a random name he chose, although I think her name should've been Terra (terror) lol.. My labs name is Cheyenne after Wyoming,we went there for vaca..and my Danes name is LEO for Law Enforcement Officer..I just realized my husband picked all the names I had no input!!


----------



## AMPM (Jul 7, 2011)

My son wanted his name to be Luke Skywalker (kind of cool really) and my daughter wanted our boy to be Fifi--so mom & dad got to decide and he is Finn. We needed an Irish name to fit with our family and there is a legendary Irish warrior named Finn who was described as fair in appearance, strong, kind and a gentle giant--how very golden!


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

Lilly -

I did some research about name finding: 
1. Lilly got her name, because I read in a few books that it is easier for an animal to learn the name ending with an 'y'...if you ask me know...well, I don't believe that....

2. I always had Lucy as a first choice for Lilly but since my husband's aunt name is Lucy, he didn't want to go for it.

3. It had to be a name easily to pronounce in English in German (we are originally from Germany and all our relatives live there and we could not imagine the Sunday phone call to our parents telling that e.g. Alisha (that would be pronounced Alizzha including a lot of questions every time ) had another fun day at the beach.

Anyway.
Lilly is also a name of a funny song from Pink Martini about a dog named 'Lilly'.
And since we live in Portland just like Pink Martini I thought it would be a good name for her.

Well and when I saw her...I knew it is a good fit....



That's about it,

Heike


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Kye's name was actually the breeders name for her Sky's Reap the Wild Winds, they called her Sky. I read an old saga about a Mortal girl Kye who fell in love with a demi god and was banished for this love. Liked the name Kye so it stuck and it was close to the Sky she was used to. Cooper was DH pick, he liked Coop so I had no say in his naming, but I guess it is better than our last Golden's name which was "Fred". Though I didn't care for calling a beautiful dog Fred, it honestly fit! But Coop was almost called Bob - again good, but like Coop better.


----------



## goldenboymurphey (Apr 16, 2012)

Sydney's Mom said:


> I just adopted my girl Sydney, and I like the name so decided to keep it. But I also call her Muffin a lot, because she's such a muffin.
> 
> I also have cats - Prada and Mr. Cat.


I love the name Sydney....my 5 year old baby girl (human girl!!) is named Sydney Mariska Rae Bible!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

My first golden, Buddy, was a stray in bad shape. First words out of my mouth were 'well, hello. Who are you, buddy?'

The other three came with people names the golden rescue group gave them.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Tesia (pronounced Tee-sha) is a Polish name which means "beloved."

My grandmother was Polish and she was so excited when I told her I was getting a puppy. But she sadly died two months before my puppy arrived. So when I stumbled across this name after weeks and months of considering hundreds of names, it just seemed right.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

We needed a 'J' name to go with the rest of our theme... Im Jamila, brother is Joshua, mom is Jorgia, dad is Paul  LOL our kitty is Jesse James so we knew it also had to be a 'JJ' name to go with Jesse... I really liked Jager at first... but parents kept forgetting what it was lol, then I really liked Joey. I liked both of those names SO much, Joey before Jager I even had a stuffed golden who i named Joey LOL... Mom really liked Jaxson.. Joey and Jaxson... turned into Joey Jax!


----------



## Karin Wise (Mar 23, 2012)

Levi is named after "Sue Thomas FBI" (a series that was on TV in South Africa years ago, her guide dog was a beautiful Goldie called Levi, I am sure most people know about this program). Gabby was named after a Goldie that my hubbie had years ago before I met him.. (she went to the Rainbow bridge a long time ago) He picked out Gabby's name and I picked Levi's name.. It just suits them both!


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Seeing as how goldens are gun dogs and my boyfriend has a weird fascination with sport shooting, we wanted a gun name for our pup. We had decided on Remy (Remington) but when we went to pick him up we found out that the lady we got him from (byb) had been calling him Midas! Luckily he hadn't taken to it very well so we were able to change it and decided to honor his father (Mickey Byrd) because he was so birdy. His AKC name is Remington Byrd's Golden Shot. When we get him a brother or sister we will be sticking with the gun theme. We like Ruger for a boy and Benelli (Ellie) or Baretta (Etta) for a girl!


----------



## meandmythree (Jun 22, 2010)

Scamp and Angel's names came from the Lady and the Tramp movie. I thought it was cute so that's how they got thier names. Mac's name was chosen by my dad after his old bird dog Mac.


----------



## Golden Red Peppers (Apr 18, 2012)

Our first golden, a redhead, was Chili (pepper). Our new pup (that we pick up in 11 days!!!) also looks like she'll be a redhead so we're naming her Cayenne. Sticking with the pepper theme.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Nov 6, 2009)

We named our boy Captain Jack. Captain after his grandpa and Jack after Jack Bauer from 24.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I met a dog today named "Banshee" bc he screamed whenever they tried to crate train him. It cracked me up.


----------



## Harvey goldens (Apr 12, 2012)

Fun poll!

Camden (my 13yr old golden girl): I was born/raised in MD, my grandfather named her after Camden Yards, the Orioles baseball park
Sunny (our 2yr old goofy boy): is a golden rescue, came with his name, and it's very fitting!
Myles (our 6mos old golden pup): my husband and I both run marathons/half-marathons, so originally it was spelled Miles, but thought Myles looks nicer )


----------



## Womn2Blame (Jan 8, 2012)

Our pretty girl is named Nugget - not the most original name for a Golden, right?  

When I met the woman who would become my best friend for the next 15 years, she had a golden retriever named Nugget whom she loved dearly. We also had a golden at that time - our sweet Shilo (named for a Neil Diamond song). My friend died from ovarian cancer several years ago, and I knew that, if I was ever lucky enough to have another golden, his or her name would be Nugget. I'm pretty sure Jan is smiling.


----------



## Kinjal (Dec 26, 2011)

We came up with Gabbar's name with the following reason:
1. Gabbar's Mummas name is "pride of the place" and his name means to be proud.
2. My husband and I are Bollywood movie fans, Gabbar is a famous film villain from the 70's. We like bad bOy names.... Hahaha....ahem


----------



## Brandiann (Jul 24, 2011)

My moms friend told us our puppy was going to be spoiled before we even brought her home.. We had bought her every puppy appropriate toy at the local pet store, along with multiple leashes, collars, treats, bedding, etc. and also bought four 5 gallon jugs of spring water as that's all we planned to give her to drink (It's what we drink ourselves)

We didn't have a name picked out for her at the time but my moms friend kept singing "Whatever puppy wants, puppy gets" So we ended up naming her Lola & now I really can't picture her by any other name. 

When deciding on a registered name for her we wanted to keep Lola in the name and after a long debate ended up naming her Lola Palooza which was a joke a friend made about her crazy puppy zoomies.


----------



## goldenboymurphey (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone for replying! this thread is very interesting!


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

We lost our last two golden girls over memorial day weekend, 7 years apart. The month of May was generally a sad reminder of the loss of our Allie and Jamie. In 2011, we picked up our girl "Maya" (spanish for "May")--who brought smiles and happiness back to the month of May for us! As for Payton--we'll, I am a diehard Chicago Bears fan, so she is named after the late, great, Walter Payton! What a fun thread!!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I just love reading these stories!!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

When I lived in Florida I visited a friend on a regular basis. The people across the street had a beautiful golden named Riley. When he would see me he would get so excited and bark until I went to visit him. He would sit in front of me and drape his paws over my arm as I pet him and told him how handsome he was.

My Riley was named named after Riley in Florida.


----------

